# Wen dust collector



## mjadams61 (Jan 1, 2016)

Well I needed a dust collector with a little oomph so I bout the wen wall mount model 3401. Since I didnt have any wall space to mount it so I modified my set up I had for my ridgid shop vac. I turned it on and moved it around and it is steady. Will hook up hose tomorrow to my table saw and give it a test run. I bought 4 2x4 and the rest from the old stand and plywood scraps.


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

If you have no space inside at your workshop why didn't you mount it on the outside wall?? 
For example i have no space in my workshop for my old air compressor ..i parked my old air compressor in a cage at my garden..There is no noise inside of my workshop..
I dunno.. i honestly it is not looks fuctional..









SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------

